# Looking for web software that can display my t-shirt designs on different styles & colors of shirts



## roark (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking for a software facelift for my e-commerce site, which currently uses a confusing series of dropdown boxes and the customer's imagination to choose size, shirt color, and clothing style (of one design). We do all of our own printing and processing, from design to delivery.

I am specifically looking for something similar to what Zazzle has, where the t-shirt design is pre-designed, sized and placed. The customer is only able to choose the shirt color and preferably the shirt style as well (t-shirt, ladies' tee, long sleeve, sweat shirt, etc). I am not looking to integrated any custom artwork (from the customer). The option for the customer to add custom text would be nice, but it certainly not the priority. 

Basically, I am just looking for something that can overlay my vector graphics over the images of the various t-shirts as the customer selects the various clothing options, before adding them to the cart. Does anyone know of anything that seems to fit this description? This is an already functioning business, so I can be flexible with the budget, as long as it works! 

I'm sorry if this has already been explained somewhere else. I'm kind of new around here, but I did do quite a bit of searching before posting this. Thanks!


----------



## MardiGrasTexan (Oct 11, 2008)

I've done a lot of research into the online designers. If I were you, I'd talk with Chris at ossdesigner and see if their designer software is customizable, which I believe it is. Chris may actually chime in here if he notices this thread.


----------



## Imperfect Societ (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for the same type of iframe or plugin. I contacted Chris as suggested and although they are working on it, their software is not able to remove all the customization at this time.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I was looking for the same thing but never really found anything similar...also lack of funds so I couldn't hire a designer. I created my own thing to fit my needs and to work with my cart. MASONIC PRINTS not the best..but it works and I've made money.


----------



## spiros_saf (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello,

I could help you do something like "masonic prints" has done. I could also add the capability of changing not only the design but also the t-shirt on which the design is placed on.

The code is simple for something like that and you don't really need flash to do it. Some javascript would be enough. 

If you are interested please give a link of your website and some more information!


----------

